# Trailer Rims?



## Bubba (Jun 17, 2009)

Where is the cheapest place you guys have found to get trailer rims? I need a 13" rim for a spare for my boat. I've got a basically new(used) tire lined up, just need to get a rim to mount it on. Cheapest i've been able to find is about $30 bucks....but would like to find something a little cheaper if possible? Any suggestions?


----------



## Brine (Jun 17, 2009)

$30 sounds cheap to me. 

BTW, I looked on craigslist by you, and saw this deal. Looks pretty good for $300

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/boa/1226245017.html


----------



## Bubba (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't need a whole boat! :lol: 


I just need the rim itself....no tire or anything. 30 bucks for a new rim, 30 for the used tire, and probably 5-10 bucks to mount it I could almost buy a whole new wheel/tire combo for that. 

I'm thinking more along the lines of maybe $15 bucks or so for a 13" rim..... :|


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 17, 2009)

I would probably go to a junkyard and try to match a bolt pattern if I were looking to get out the cheapest way possible.


----------



## Brine (Jun 17, 2009)

Bubba, you're preachin to the choir here. I am in the same situation. I have 13" rims as well. I need two new tires. Trying to find trailer tires (ONLY) has been a PITA.

Oh, and I sent you the link not only for the boat.... but he says he has an extra rim and thought it might be a 13"


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 17, 2009)

Brine, have you tried your local tire dealers?

Most every tire shop in town here carries unmounted trailer tires. Even our Wal Mart carries them.


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 17, 2009)

I found my local harbor frieght has 12 inch tires with rims for $39.00 each My local Walmart had the same tire and rim for $60 each..


----------



## Brine (Jun 17, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Brine, have you tried your local tire dealers?
> 
> Most every tire shop in town here carries unmounted trailer tires. Even our Wal Mart carries them.



Yes. The issue is the 13" Rim and I only want the tire. 

My list is as follows:

Goodyear - No but could order the Marathon in my size for $89.99 + mount/balance
Kauffman - No but could order the Carlisle in my size for $79.99 + mount/balance
NTB - No and did not want to order
Walmart - No (they have a tire/wheel combo) and their computer said that tire was no longer available.
Northern Tool - $65 tire or $95 combo
PECO Trailer company $85 per tire
Internet - Yes, but I don't want to pay shipping for 3 tires. 

I think I've decided to buy (3) passenger tires from Discount Tire at $15 ea + $1 x 3 environmental fee = $48 + tax and I have a friend that will mount and balance them for free. I just can't see spending $80 - $100 on a tire that may get 2000 miles a year put on it, to haul around a 16ft jon boat for on average 35 mile each way trips.

I tried my best to source trailer tires either bias or radial locally, and they either want $100 each whether it was just the tire or the tire/wheel combo.

After speaking with a friend who is in the business (the guy who is going to mount them) I get the feeling that tire companies want nothing to do with trailer tires because they are nothing but a liability. He did offer a few points tho....

1. If you store your boat outside, make sure to cover the tires from direct sunlight. Wheel covers or homemade etc... 
2. If you're going to store the boat for 3 or more months without moving the trailer, put the trailer on jacks to avoid developing flat spots on the tires (which evidently heat faster on the road and cause blowouts) I suspect the weight of your rig would also play into this.
3. Make sure to keep the tire pressure at it's maximum PSI
4. Choose a tire with the largest diameter your trailer/boat will allow to reduce heat on revolutions. 

He is a 20yr mechanic, not a "tire" guy, but routinely mounts/balances them at a car dealership and also has a boat/trailer. I told him what I was going to do, and he agreed that it was the right decision seeing how I wasn't going to spend $250 + on tires. He did say that if I was pulling a bigger boat and making longer trips that he would invest in the ST tires.


----------



## Brine (Jun 17, 2009)

cyberflexx said:


> I found my local harbor frieght has 12 inch tires with rims for $39.00 each My local Walmart had the same tire and rim for $60 each..



I found the same thing. Too bad I have 13" rims, which I want to keep.


----------

